# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Easycall.gr της Northwest προσοχη!!!!

## lakis

*H Northwest Communications δεν είναι ακόμα εγγεγραμμένη στην Εθνική Βάση Δεδομένων Αναφοράς για τη Φορητότητα (ΕΒΔΑΦ)!
*

Καλημέρα σε ολά τα παιδιά. Θα ήθελα να ενημέρωσω για την «απαράδεκτη» συμπεριφορά της northwest Communication, έτσι ώστε να μην την πατήσει κανείς αλλός μετά από εμένα!
Η Ιστορία στα σύντομα. Το Δεκέμβριο του 2010 πήρα ένα νούμερο από την easycall.gr (Northwest Communications), μαζί με κάποιο πρόγραμμα gold. Έστειλα τις αιτήσεις υπογεγραμένες ταυτόητα κτλ. Το νουμέρο ενεργοποιήθηκε μετά από δύο μέρες στις 7/12. Στις 30/01/2011 επικοινώνησα μαζί τους με ticket και τους ρώτησα , αν έχει γίνει η ταυτοποίηση στο όνομα μου, και αν μπορώ στο μελλον σε περιπτώση προβλημάτος να κάνω φορητότητα στο νούμερο σε αλλή εταιρία.

Στις 31/01 είχα κάποιο e-mail από τον κ.  Nick Sidiropoulos:


```
Αγαπητέ κύριε Παπαϊωάννου,

καλησπέρα σας.

Το νούμερο είναι ταυτοποιημένο σε εσάς και μπορείτε να το κάνετε φορητότητα ανα πάσα στιγμή.

θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας το αρμόδιο τμήμα για να υπάρξει συνεννόηση προκειμένου να σας σταλεί ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφο όπως ζητήσατε.

Έως την Παρασκευή σημειώνουμε ότι δεν θα είναι δυνατή η τηλ. επικοινωνία λόγω αναβάθμισης / μεταφοράς του call center της εταιρίας.

Η υποστήριξη μέσω εμαιλ εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Με εκτίμηση
Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών
Northwest Communications
```

Οπότε και έγω τύπωσα κάρτες και άρχισα να χρησιμοποίω επαγγελματικά το νούμερο.
Στις 2/5 απόφασησα να πάω το νούμερο στην viva, λόγο καλύτερης ποιότητας ήχου στις κλήσεις. Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας. Η Viva την ίδια μέρα με ενημερώνει ότι το νουμέρο ανήκει στην Northwest αλλά απόριψανε τη φορητότητα γιατί *η Northwest Communications δεν είναι ακόμα εγγεγραμμένη στην Εθνική Βάση Δεδομένων Αναφοράς για τη Φορητότητα (ΕΒΔΑΦ)*! 
Την ίδια μέρα άνοιξα ticket αλλά δεν απάντησε κανεις, μέχρι που στις 6/5 επικοινώνησα μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά, μήλισα με κάποιο τεχνικο, και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα παραχωρούσαν αυτοι το νουμερο στην viva. 
Ταυτόχρονα κάνω αίτηση φορητότητα από την forthnet το τηλ του σπιτιου στη viva(μετακόμισα επαρχεια και δεν ήθελα να χάσω το νουμερο) Το οποίο ολοκληρόθηκε 11/5. Σε 3 εργάσιμες!
Αγανακτησμένος στις 12/5 στελνω την ιστορία μου σέ ολα τα email της easycall.gr και τις northwest, μπας και βρεθεί κάνενας υπεύθυνος.
Μου απαντήσαν στις 12/5 δημιουργόντας ενα νέο τέλος που μέχρι τότε δεν το είχαν αναφέρει, παρότι το νουμερο ήταν συμφωνα με email τους στο ονομα μου:


```
Καλημέρα σας,

για να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα θα πρέπει να εξοφληθεί το τέλος ταυτότποίησης του ιδιοκτήτη του τηλ. αριθμού που ανέρχεται σε 20 ευρώ.

   * Με τραπεζική κατάθεση.

Tράπεζα Eurobank. Αριθμός Λογαριασμού: 0026.0257.24.0200795176 (ΙΒΑΝ: GR06 0260 2570 0002 4020 0795 176) - Όνομα: Northwest Communications

Τράπεζα Πειραιώς. Aριθμός Λογαριασμού: 5251-031383-529 (ΙBAN: GR58 0172 2510 0052 5103 1383 529) - Όνομα: Northwest Communications

Η διαδικασία φορητότητας διαρκεί περίπου 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.

Στη διάθεσή σας,
Τμήμα Υποστήριξης Πελατών
Δ/νση Εμπορικής Λειτουργίας
Northwest Communications
```

Τα χρήματα τους τα κατέθεσα την ίδια μέρα, και την επόμενη μου στείλαν μαιλ οτι η φορητότητα προχωράει κανονικα και ότι θέλει 10 μέρες να γίνει! Παρότι με νομο γίνονται ηδη σε 3 εργάσιμες. Anyway. Από τότε λοιπόν φίλοι μου κάνενας δεν απαντάει στα email μου, και φυσικα σε καθημερινη επικοινωνία με τη viva το νουμερο δεν εχει μεταφερθει ακομα.... και η  northwest χαμένη δεν απαντάει.... όπως και τα χρημάτα μου σε αυτους για τέλη ταυτοποίησης σ' αυτούς και στην viva για φορητότητα!

Το post το κάνω για να ενημερωθούν οι πάντες και 8 χρονια τώρα μελος στο forum δεν έχω κανει κάτι αντιστοιχο σε καταγγελεία. Θα στείλω το link στην Northwest μήπως και φιλοτιμηθει ... 
Αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να προτείνει.... θα βοηθούσε πολύ!!! έχει περάσει σχεδόν ένας μήνας και καταλαβαίνω ότι με δουλεύουν!!! Πάντως Viva ή Omnivoice δεν πρόκριτε να γίνουν πότε!!! γιαυτό παιδιά το νου σας και μακρυά!!!!

Με εκτίμηση σε όλο το forum,
Τριαντάφυλλος Παπαϊωάννου

----------


## africa_twin

Τι να πει κανείς... Ο ορισμός του Ερασιτέχνη!!!
Θα πρότεινα καταγγελία σε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. και Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή!
Καλά ξεμπερδέματα φίλε μου!

----------


## reddevils

λακη νομιζω ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις :-) αυτο που κανω και εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , ΕΠΩΝΥΜΗ  καταγγελια με στοιχεια στη ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ και ρομπα παντου σε ολα τα site , blog κλπ !! Εκτος αν το εκλεισαν το μαγαζι οποτε μονο τοτε αδικος κοπος !!!

----------


## john84

Πω πω . Οσα καιρο χρησιμοποιω easycall δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει το παραμικρο. Την ειχα για πολυ καλη και συνειδητοποιημενη εταιρια... αν υσχυουν ολα αυτα κριμα... 
Ευτυχως ακομα δεν θελω να κανω φορητοτητα αλλα αν θελησουμε οσοι θελουμε και εχουμε την εν λογο εταιρια θα εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα...

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εχω λογαριασμους στο gold πακετο και μεχρι το Σαββατο ολα ηταν ο.κ.
Απο το Σαββατο παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορω να δεχθω κλησεις στο 10ψηφια νουμερα μου (που ειναι απο φορητοτητα) και οτι οι εξερχομενες αλλοτε εχουν αναγνωριση, αλλοτε οχι!(οποτε εχουν βγαινει και 00 μπροστα απο τον αριθμο).
Επισης η ποιοτητα ειναι αλλοτε μετρια και αλλοτε χαλια με καθυστερηση η με χαμενα πακετα!(εδικα προς αλλους voip παροχους και προς telestet)
Το αφησα το θεμα μεχρι την Δευτερα, ειπα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα και αποκατασταθει!
Την Τριτη ολη την ημερα προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους,  αλλα δεν ειναι εφικτο!!!
Απο κινητο, οτε, αλλο παροχο, voip παροχο δεν βγαινει κανενα τηλεφωνο !Ολα τα 231..0  και το 801 λεει οτι ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας!
Απο easy το 2310...βγαινει και σου λεει να καλεσεις πια σε ενα 138.., το οποιο και αυτο δεν λειτουργει!!!
Το 1222 δεν κανει τιποτα!!
ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ EMAIL ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ!!!
*
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.................
ΑΛΑ ALTEC ΜΟΥ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΥΠΗΡΟ!*

----------


## lakis

> Εχω λογαριασμους στο gold πακετο και μεχρι το Σαββατο ολα ηταν ο.κ.
> Απο το Σαββατο παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορω να δεχθω κλησεις στο 10ψηφια νουμερα μου (που ειναι απο φορητοτητα) και οτι οι εξερχομενες αλλοτε εχουν αναγνωριση, αλλοτε οχι!(οποτε εχουν βγαινει και 00 μπροστα απο τον αριθμο).
> Επισης η ποιοτητα ειναι αλλοτε μετρια και αλλοτε χαλια με καθυστερηση η με χαμενα πακετα!(εδικα προς αλλους voip παροχους και προς telestet)
> Το αφησα το θεμα μεχρι την Δευτερα, ειπα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα και αποκατασταθει!
> Την Τριτη ολη την ημερα προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους,  αλλα δεν ειναι εφικτο!!!
> Απο κινητο, οτε, αλλο παροχο, voip παροχο δεν βγαινει κανενα τηλεφωνο !Ολα τα 231..0  και το 801 λεει οτι ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας!
> Απο easy το 2310...βγαινει και σου λεει να καλεσεις πια σε ενα 138.., το οποιο και αυτο δεν λειτουργει!!!
> Το 1222 δεν κανει τιποτα!!
> ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ EMAIL ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ!!!
> ...


Και εγώ αντίστοιχα προβλήματα είχα και αποφάσισα για φορητότητα, αλλά....
στα emails δεν απαντάνε.... :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: lakis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι να πει κανείς... Ο ορισμός του Ερασιτέχνη!!!
> Θα πρότεινα καταγγελία σε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. και Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή!
> Καλά ξεμπερδέματα φίλε μου!


Φίλε αυτό θα κάνω θα περιμένω μέχρι 6/6 που θα είναι ακριβώς ένας μήνας και θα κάνω καταγγελεία

........Auto merged post: lakis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> λακη νομιζω ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις :-) αυτο που κανω και εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , ΕΠΩΝΥΜΗ  καταγγελια με στοιχεια στη ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ και ρομπα παντου σε ολα τα site , blog κλπ !! Εκτος αν το εκλεισαν το μαγαζι οποτε μονο τοτε αδικος κοπος !!!


Τι να σου πω φίλε μου, τα 20 ευρω από το πουθενά τα τσιμπίσανε όμως... τώρα αν το κλείνουν.... αρκεί να μην την πληρώσει και άλλος!!!
Δευτέρα πρωί καταγγελία !!! μαζί με τα e-mails τους στην γενική γραμματεία καταναλωτή.

----------


## knowlton

Το πρόβλημα με την EasyCall, είναι ότι έχει αποχωρήσει πάνω από ένα τρίμηνο ο άνθρωπος (Τ. Ζ.) που κατείχε το άθλημα της VoIP τηλεφωνίας και δούλευε με μεράκι.

Μετά την αποχώρησή του, η υπηρεσία EasyCall μπαχαλοποιήθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Η αναγνώριση κλήσεων δεν εμφανίζεται πάντα, η ποιότητα ήχου των κλήσεων σκαμπανεβάζει, κλήσεις προς κάποιους προορισμούς δεν τερματίζουν όλες τις ώρες κ.λ.π.

Ελπίζω να καλυτερέψει η κατάσταση, αλλά χλωμό το κόβω να τα καταφέρουν. Δεν μας χρειάζεται άλλο ένα φιάσκο σαν της Altec Telecoms. Το ένα που ζήσαμε ήταν αρκετό.

----------


## lakis

Το αστείο είναι ότι σήμερα μου στείλαν mail και μου λένε ότι το νούμερο λήγει σε 3 μέρες και μου ζητουν να πληρώσω !!!
Δεν πάνε καλά!!!

----------


## jap

Είναι τουλάχιστον τραγική η όλη ιστορία και συμπάσχω με όσους την πάτησαν και ειδικά το φίλο Λάκη, ελπίζω να ξεμπερδέψεις χωρίς απώλειες (να βρεθεί δηλαδή άκρη με το νούμερο) και να βγει κάτι θετικό από την όλη ιστορία (να ταρακουνηθεί λίγο η ΕΕΤΤ και να κάνει επιτέλους τη δουλειά της). 2 δικά μου σχόλια:

- Αυτό το απαράδεκτο "Τέλος ταυτοποίησης" το έχει και η viva μαζί με άλλα απαράδεκτα που έχουμε συζητήσει στο αντίστοιχο thread.

- Μου φαίνεται εντελώς περίεργο (να μην πω τίποτα άλλο) η EETT να τους έχει εκχωρήσει νούμερα, να τους επιτρέπει να πουλάνε τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε και να δραστηριοποιούνται στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο χωρίς να έχουν γραφτεί στην εθνική βάση φορητότητας. Οι συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες σαφώς και είναι θέμα δικό της και λίγο-πολύ είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ποιοι δραστηριοποιούνται στο χώρο και τι ακριβώς υπηρεσίες παρέχουν, αφού τις διαφημίζουν. Θα πρέπει να δει η ΕΕΤΤ από κοντά όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, δεν γίνεται μια εταιρεία, μικρή ή μεγάλη, να παρέχει τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες εντελώς ανεξέλεγκτη. Οι πάροχοι voip ειδικά δεν έχουν ακόμα αποκτήσει κρίσιμη μάζα συνδρομητών και κάνουν λίγο-πολύ ό,τι θέλουν αφού δεν τους ελέγχει κανείς, κάποιος πρέπει να ρυθμίσει τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες κι όχι να αποφασίζουν μονομερώς πότε θα πουλήσουν τους πελάτες είτε βαρώντας κανόνι (altec και η υπηρεσία τους voip που δεν θυμάμαι πώς λεγόταν), είτε πετώντας τα νούμερά τους στον αέρα (easycall??? μακάρι να μη γίνει κάτι τέτοιο), είτε κοροϊδεύοντάς τους πολλαπλασιάζοντας τις χρεώσεις (viva).

----------


## knowlton

Ειδικά η Northwest, δεν έχει ανάγκη την ταυτοποίηση όπως η Viva, αφού έχει ήδη μαζέψει τα στοιχεία του πελάτη κατά την εγγραφή του στην υπηρεσία EasyCall.

Το τέλος ταυτοποίησης είναι απλά νταβατζιλίκι, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την εικόνα τους.

----------


## lakis

> Ειδικά η Northwest, δεν έχει ανάγκη την ταυτοποίηση όπως η Viva, αφού έχει ήδη μαζέψει τα στοιχεία του πελάτη κατά την εγγραφή του στην υπηρεσία EasyCall.
> 
> Το τέλος ταυτοποίησης είναι απλά νταβατζιλίκι, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την εικόνα τους.


Γιαυτό το είπα και εγώ και όχι για τα 20 ευρώ, το δημιούργησαν το τέλος ταυτοποίησης. Ξαφνικά σε ένα e-mail παρότι μου είχαν πει ότι ήταν ήδη τακτοποιημένο το νούμερο σε μένα πριν 4 μήνες! :Thumb down:

----------


## jap

@knownlton: Εννοείς ότι (όπως έκανε παλιά και η ALTEC) δεν έδιναν καν νούμερο αν δεν έπαιρναν τη φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και υπογεγραμμένη αίτηση, σωστά; Οπότε διπλό το φάουλ, της viva μονό (για τα κερατιάτικα, το κομμάτι νταβατζιλίκι αν το έχουν περάσει στα ψιλά γράμματα το λέμε "τυπικοί στις υποχρεώσεις τους").

----------


## john84

Παντως και εγω παρατηρισα το προβλημα με της εισερχομενες και ειδα στο support οτι εχει βγει ανακοινωση απο χθες.




> Πρόβλημα εισερχομένων κλήσεων σε ορισμένα αριθμοδοτικά φάσματα σε κάποιες περιοχές.
> 
> Αγαπητοί χρήστες της υπηρεσίας Easycall,
> 
> 
> 
> η υπηρεσία
> εισερχομένων κλήσεων των αριθμών DID παρουσιάζει κάποια προβλήματα σε
> ορισμένα αριθμοδοτικά φάσματα σε κάποιες περιοχές που οφείλονται σε τρίτους και
> ...

----------


## lakis

Τα τηλέφωνα τους σήμερα βγάζουν ότι "Η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που καλείτε δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τεχνικούς λόγους" Ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σηκώνουν πια!!!
Σήμερα έκανα καταγγελία όπως είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω...
Για να δούμε....

----------


## africa_twin

> Το πρόβλημα με την EasyCall, είναι ότι έχει αποχωρήσει πάνω από ένα τρίμηνο ο άνθρωπος (Τ. Ζ.) που κατείχε το άθλημα της VoIP τηλεφωνίας και δούλευε με μεράκι.
> Μετά την αποχώρησή του, η υπηρεσία EasyCall μπαχαλοποιήθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό.


Μόνο και μόνο ότι μια ολόκληρη εταιρία στηριζόταν πάνω σε έναν μόνο άνθρωπο δείχνει το πόσο καφενείο ήταν.

----------


## knowlton

@*africa_twin*: Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με τ' όνομά τους, η Northwest σαν εταιρία δεν παρέχει μόνο την υπηρεσία EasyCall, ασχολείται και με άλλες δραστηριότητες. Άρα «ολόκληρη εταιρία» *δεν* «στηριζόταν πάνω σε έναν μόνο άνθρωπο», αλλά για την υπηρεσία EasyCall ο συγκεκριμένος ήταν ο άνθρωπος κλειδί.

Δυστυχώς οι φήμες στην αγορά δεν είναι οι καλύτερες, και προβλέπω ότι θα την «κάνουν» σύντομα απ' την Ελλάδα προς την Αγγλία. Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος.

@*jap*: Η διαδικασία της Altec Telecoms ήταν άρτια αλλά χειροκίνητη και χρονοβόρα. Η διαδικασία της OmniVoice είναι άρτια κι αυτοματοποιημένη, ώστε να εκχωρείται ο αριθμός σου σχεδόν άμεσα μετά την πληρωμή του.

Το φάουλ της EasyCall είναι ανεπίτρεπτο και καταχρηστικό, το φάουλ της Viva αναγκαίο μεν αλλά νταβατζιλίδικο, ότι κι αν αναγράφουν οι χαρτογιακάδες στο ToS τους.

----------


## jap

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως το εξής: Δικαιούνται να δίνουν νούμερα από το εθνικό σχέδιο σε μη ταυτοποιημένους χρήστες όπως το κάνει η viva και το έκανε και η easycall για να κάνουν σε μετέπειτα φάση την ταυτοποίηση σε όσους το επιθυμούν; Άσχετα με τη χρέωση.

----------


## knowlton

Κοίταξε, πριν από ενάμισι χρόνο όλες οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας εκχωρούσαν νούμερα απ' το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης (ΕΣΑ) χωρίς κανείς να τους ελέγχει. Για να ταυτοποιηθούν οι χρήστες των προπληρωμένων κινητών τηλεφώνων, περάστηκε ειδικός νόμος και δημιουργήθηκαν διαδικασίες ταυτοποίησης.

Άρα απ' όσο γνωρίζω δεν είναι παράνομο να έχουν εκχωρηθεί αριθμοί απ' το ΕΣΑ που δεν έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί σε πρόσωπα. Απ' την άλλη, κι η υφιστάμενη ταυτοποίηση των αριθμούς κινητών είναι «μαϊμού» τουλάχιστον κατά το 35% με 40%, αφού υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά κινητά που έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί στο όνομα Παπαδόπουλος και πωλούνται γύρω απ' την πλατεία Ομονοίας καθημερινά.

Επίσης, στην προσπάθειά τους να ταυτοποιήσουν όσο περισσότερα κινητά γινόταν κατά τη διάρκεια ενός χρόνου, ορισμένες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας εισήγαγαν πρακτικές ποσοστώσεων ταυτοποιήσεων ανά μήνα. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα, αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες καταστημάτων για να «πιάσουν» τους στόχους ταυτοποίησης, να καταφύγουν σε πρακτικές μαζικών ταυτοποιήσεων SIM για τον εαυτό τους, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες μελών του forum.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=14

----------


## john84

Εχουμε καμια εξελιξη για το προβλημα των εισερχομενων, δωστε καμια αναφορα?
Εγω που δοκιμασα χθες να καλεσω τον αριθμο μου απο το κινητο δεν μπορουσα...

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Εχουμε καμια εξελιξη για το προβλημα των εισερχομενων, δωστε καμια αναφορα?
> Εγω που δοκιμασα χθες να καλεσω τον αριθμο μου απο το κινητο δεν μπορουσα...


Ιδια κατασταση παραμενει!

----------


## lakis

Σήμερα μετά από την καταγγελία στην προστασία καταναλωτή, μου απάντησαν ότι ξεκίνησαν την διαδικασία για να "μπουν" στην βάση δεδομένων φορητότητας και ότι το νούμερο θα μου το παραδώσουν μόλις τελειώσει η διαδικασία... . Από την απάντηση τους μάλλον τους ενόχλησε το συγκεκριμένο thread, και μου την είπαν κιόλας για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση. Και εγώ τους είπα ότι αφού ξέρουν τα στοιχεία μου, ας μου στείλουν εξώδικο!!! Ας μην συμμορφωθούν και ακόμα δεν έχουν δει τίποτα!

Να είστε όλοι καλά και θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## knowlton

Καλά, τι σου είπαν ακριβώς περί συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης; Είναι συκοφαντία που ανέφερες ότι δεν έχουν απ' ευθείας σύνδεση με την ΕΒΔΑΦ, αφού δεν έχουν;

Ο ορισμός της συκοφαντίας είναι: «η αβάσιμη κατηγορία εναντίον κάποιου». Εσύ τι αβάσιμο ανέφερες σχετικά με αυτό;

----------


## lakis

> Καλά, τι σου είπαν ακριβώς περί συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης; Είναι συκοφαντία που ανέφερες ότι δεν έχουν απ' ευθείας σύνδεση με την ΕΒΔΑΦ, αφού δεν έχουν;
> 
> Ο ορισμός της συκοφαντίας είναι: «η αβάσιμη κατηγορία εναντίον κάποιου». Εσύ τι αβάσιμο ανέφερες σχετικά με αυτό;


Όλα είναι όλο σωστά και ολα τα e-mails είναι προωθημένα μαζί με την καταγγελία...
Anyway θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες!

----------


## VVassilis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Μια απλή ερώτηση έχω.. Υπάρχει κανένας πελάτης της Easycall που να μπορεί να λάβει κλήσεις τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## john84

Αν κοιταξεις παραπανω εχω αναφερει το προβλημα και εχει βγει και ανακοινωση αλλα κατι αλλο απο εκει και περα τπτ.

----------


## VVassilis

Το γνωρίζω το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς.. Και εγώ παθών είμαι..
Απλά αναρωτιέμαι άμα το πρόβλημα είναι σε όλους τους πελάτες τους ή μόνο σε "ορισμένα αριθμοδοτικά φάσματα σε ορισμένες περιοχές" όπως μας λένε.

Κατά τα άλλα υπήρχε νέα ενημέρωση σήμερα.. Το έφτιαξαν το πρόβλημα και θα "αποκαθίσταται σταδιακά"..  Μέχρι τώρα ακόμα τα ίδια..

----------


## voipgr

Κι εγω ως πελατης της easycall δεν εχω καταλαβει τί γινεται ακριβως.
Εχει καταφερει κανεις να επικοινωνήσει τις τελευταιες ημερες μαζί τους;
Η εταιρεία έχει κλείσει, γιατί δεν εχει βγάλει ανακοινωση (προσφατη);
Με τα προπληρωμενα παγια (για αριθμοδοτηση και παγιο προγραμματος χρήσης) τί γίνεται;

----------


## john84

> Κι εγω ως πελατης της easycall δεν εχω καταλαβει τί γινεται ακριβως.
> Εχει καταφερει κανεις να επικοινωνήσει τις τελευταιες ημερες μαζί τους;
> Η εταιρεία έχει κλείσει, γιατί δεν εχει βγάλει ανακοινωση (προσφατη);
> Με τα προπληρωμενα παγια (για αριθμοδοτηση και παγιο προγραμματος χρήσης) τί γίνεται;


εγω που πηρα τυχαια το 1333 απο τον αριθμο μου για να ρωτησω ποτε ληγει ο bronze αριθμος μου απαντησε μια κοπελα και μα εξυπηρετησε αλλα ξεχασα να ρωτησω για το προβλημα και την πορεια αποκαταστασης του γιατι εκεινη την ωρα επερνα απο την δουλεια... (Βλακεια μου)
Παντως και εγω καλω τον αριθμο μου και δεν τερματιζεται η κληση αλλα κανει οτι μιλαει.

----------


## mamep

Πέσανε τα πάντα ή είναι ιδέα μου ?

----------


## john84

Το Pap 2 βρισκει κανονικα την συνδεση οπως και το xlite. Οι εξερχομενες δουλευουν κανονικα αλλα για εισερχομενες ουτε λογος εχω ανοιξει ερωτημα και απο Δευτερα θα παρω και τηλ αν βρω χρονο....

........Auto merged post: john84 πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης εχει βγει μια ανακοινωση :




> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ
> ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ
> 
> 
> ...


Ασχετη με το προβλημα των κλησεων που δεν τερματιζονται.

----------


## ikar6

Παίδες καλησπέρα! Εδώ και 3 μέρες δε μπορούσα να μπω στο web site τους και από σήμερα κόπηκαν και οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις! Άλλος κανείς με το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Το χειρότερο δε είναι ότι στέλνω mail στο support και μου επιστρέφει πίσω με mail delivery error! Μου φαίνεται ότι κατέβασαν διακόπτες! Ευτυχώς που είχα μόνο 2 € υπόλοιπο στο λογαριασμό μου και μόνο 1 μήνα ακόμα στο gold πακέτο... Κρίμα γιατί είχα πολυ θετική εντύπωση απο τη μέχρι τώρα χρήση των υπηρεσιών τους...

----------


## john84

Τα ιδια και εδω ρε γμτ. Μεχρι το μεσημερι ηλπιζα για καποιο προβλημα αλλα τωρα που η ιστοσελιδα δεν υπαρχει καν εχω αρχησει και πιστευω το σεναριο του λουκετου. :Mad: 

........Auto merged post: john84 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

το μονο που εχει μεινει ορθιο ειναι τα pages της northwest στο Fb με τελευταιο post  28/6

----------


## kmpatra

Τωρα πρόσεξα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα...να τα πω και εγω με τη σειρά μου...όπως ξερετε δεν λειτουργει τίποτα τις τελευταιες τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες. Τα τηλέφωνα της εταιρίας δεν λειτουργούν (ακόμα και μια γραμμη 2310 του ΟΤΕ που ειχαν ειναι εκτος). Τα προβλήματα από αρχές Ιουνίου ήταν βασικα 2 (αν εξαιρεσουμε τα εκτακτα λόγω ΔΕΗ): α) Δυσκολία τερματισμού προς κινητά τηλέφωνα τουλαχιστον κοσμοτε που δοκιμασα... Η απάντηση από την εξυπηρετηση ήταν οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και είναι γενικο πρόβλημα τερματισμου του ΟΤΕ προς τους εναλλακτικους παρόχους.
β) Πρόβλημα στην αναγνωριση κλησης,όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω: ειχα ορισει το σταθερο οτε να φαινεται στις εξερχόμενες απο easycall. Το νούμερο φαινόταν με 00 μπροστα όταν καλούσα σε σταθερά. Οταν η κλήση κατάφερνε να τερματίσει σε κινητά, ηταν με απόκρυψη. Την τελευταια εβδομαδα φαινεται να διορθώθηκε το προβλημα εν μερει στα κινητα,ο αριθμός εβγαινε με το κλασσικο 00 μπροστά. Ανοιξα ticket τελη του μήνα,σχετικά με το θέμα της αναγνωρισης,δεν ηρθε απάντηση ποτέ. 
 Η εξυπηρετηση της εταιρίας μέχρι πρότεινος ήταν άριστη. Όπως φαινεται τελευταια κάτι αρχισε να στραβώνει. Για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δεν εχω αποψη καθ'οτι δεν εχω γεωγραφικο αριθμο από αυτους.
Η απορία μου ειναι γιατι δεν υπάρχει εστω μια ανακοίνωση...Τα domain ειναι εν λειτουργία πάντως,ακόμα και ο σερβερ, διοτι τα ping προς northwest και easycall.gr λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## Panagioths

Το site www.northwest.gr σήμερα είναι εντελώς εκτός δικτύου...

----------


## kmpatra

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northw...02223699842157

Μου φαινεται λίγο περιεργο το να προαναγγελουν πολυκαταστημα και προσφορες για λαπτοπ μια εβδομαδα πριν και ξαφνικα να τα κλείνουν όλα,αν οντως εκλεισαν... Στον firefox το σφαλμα που βγάζει ειναι 



> Έγινε διακοπή της σύνδεσης με τη σελίδα
> 
>           Το έγγραφο δεν περιέχει δεδομένα.
> 
>   Η σελίδα μπορεί να είναι προσωρινά μη διαθέσιμη ή πολύ απασχολημένη. Προσπαθήστε ξανά
>    σε λίγο.
>   Αν δεν μπορείτε να φορτώσετε καμία σελίδα ελέγξτε τη σύνδεση του υπολογιστή σας
> στο δίκτυο.
>   Αν ο υπολογιστής σας ή το δίκτυο σας προστατεύεται από ένα firewall ή ένα διαμεσολαβητή, βεβαιωθείτε ότι
>     επιτρέπεται στο Firefox να έχει πρόσβαση στον ιστό.


και το προσθετο geo-flagfox (Geotool) βρισκει κανονικα την ip του σερβερ...
τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω αν εχουν νοημα ολα αυτά... Πάντως αν ο ΟΤΕ ειχε κατεβασει διακοπτες κυκλωματων για την northwest π.χ. λόγω χρέους,θα ειχε βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωση ηδη...αρα μαλλον δεν παίζει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## greatst

> Τωρα πρόσεξα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα...να τα πω και εγω με τη σειρά μου...όπως ξερετε δεν λειτουργει τίποτα τις τελευταιες τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες. Τα τηλέφωνα της εταιρίας δεν λειτουργούν (ακόμα και μια γραμμη 2310 του ΟΤΕ που ειχαν ειναι εκτος). Τα προβλήματα από αρχές Ιουνίου ήταν βασικα 2 (αν εξαιρεσουμε τα εκτακτα λόγω ΔΕΗ): α) Δυσκολία τερματισμού προς κινητά τηλέφωνα τουλαχιστον κοσμοτε που δοκιμασα... Η απάντηση από την εξυπηρετηση ήταν οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και είναι γενικο πρόβλημα τερματισμου του ΟΤΕ προς τους εναλλακτικους παρόχους.
> β) Πρόβλημα στην αναγνωριση κλησης,όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω: ειχα ορισει το σταθερο οτε να φαινεται στις εξερχόμενες απο easycall. Το νούμερο φαινόταν με 00 μπροστα όταν καλούσα σε σταθερά. Οταν η κλήση κατάφερνε να τερματίσει σε κινητά, ηταν με απόκρυψη. Την τελευταια εβδομαδα φαινεται να διορθώθηκε το προβλημα εν μερει στα κινητα,ο αριθμός εβγαινε με το κλασσικο 00 μπροστά. Ανοιξα ticket τελη του μήνα,σχετικά με το θέμα της αναγνωρισης,δεν ηρθε απάντηση ποτέ. 
>  Η εξυπηρετηση της εταιρίας μέχρι πρότεινος ήταν άριστη. Όπως φαινεται τελευταια κάτι αρχισε να στραβώνει. Για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δεν εχω αποψη καθ'οτι δεν εχω γεωγραφικο αριθμο από αυτους.
> Η απορία μου ειναι γιατι δεν υπάρχει εστω μια ανακοίνωση...Τα domain ειναι εν λειτουργία πάντως,ακόμα και ο σερβερ, διοτι τα ping προς northwest και easycall.gr λειτουργούν κανονικά.



Από πότε είχαν τη δυνατότητα να βάζεις αριθμό να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση κλήσης; Από πού ρυθμίζεται αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

> Από πότε είχαν τη δυνατότητα να βάζεις αριθμό να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση κλήσης; Από πού ρυθμίζεται αυτό;


Το ζητούσες απο την εξυπηρετηση,στελνοντας φωτοτυπίες ταυτότητας και λογαριασμου της γραμμης. Ήταν δωρεαν,το ειχα κάνει τέλη Μαίου αρχες Μαρτίου  :Smile: .

----------


## greatst

> Το ζητούσες απο την εξυπηρετηση,στελνοντας φωτοτυπίες ταυτότητας και λογαριασμου της γραμμης. Ήταν δωρεαν,το ειχα κάνει τέλη Μαίου.


Καλό! Όταν με το καλό επανέλθουν μάλλον θα το κάνω!

----------


## haris_led

> Καλό! Όταν με το καλό επανέλθουν μάλλον θα το κάνω!


όπως λένε και οι αμερικάνοι: "don't hold your breath"  :Biggrin:

----------


## kmpatra

Βλέπω πάντως στο fb οτι τέλη Μαίου ζητουσαν τεχνικό για τη Δυτικη Μακεδονία... μήπως παίζει καμμια μετακόμιση? (λέμε τώρα  :Whistle:  )

----------


## Panagioths

Διεύθυνση είχαν Θεσσαλονίκη (καθώς και αρχικά εκχωρημένο γεωγραφικό αριθμό από το φάσμα του οτέ για θέσσαλονίκη) αλλά τα blocks των ΙΡ που έχουν λένε για Πτολεμαϊδα...

----------


## kmpatra

Λοιπόν τα νεότερα μετά από επικοινωνία με reseller της εταιρίας είναι τα εξής:
Η ενημέρωση από την northwest ειναι ανύπαρκτη, τα νέα από την αγορά μιλάνε για λουκέτο... Ο ιδιος ο reseller μετεφερε τους πελάτες σε άλλη εταιρία, έχοντας χάσει και ο ίδιος αρκετά λεφτά από την υπόθεση αυτή... Νομίζω οτι το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν.... :Lock:

----------


## john84

Μεγαααλη απογοητευση. 
Ουτε την ευθυξια για μια ανακοινωση για το κλεισιμο.
Απο Δευτερα θα ξεκινησω την φορητοτητα του αριθμου μου για Omnivoice, αν εχεται καμια αλλη προταση πειτε...
Καλο ειναι να κανουμε και κανα στατιστικο με το που παει ο καθενας.. :Wink:

----------


## drivingteacher

και με τα χρήματα που είχαμε βάλει τί γίνεται παιδιά;

----------


## ikar6

Άσ' τα ξεκαθάριστα φίλε μου... Δυστυχώς δηλαδή για όσους είχαν κάποιο σεβαστό ποσό μέσα. Άντε να βρεις το δίκιο σου και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για 20-30 ή ακόμα και 50 ευρώ να είχε κάποιος η ταλαιπωρία που θα τραβήξει για να βγάλει άκρη (αν βγάλει) δεν αξίζει, πρακτικά. Γιατί ηθικά αξίζει ακόμα και αν είχε κανείς 1 ευρώ...

----------


## Es_PagAn

Η αγορά αυτορρυθμίζεται και τα ... μας κουνιώνται. Ποιος θα μας προστατέψει από το αόρατο χέρι της αγοράς (που φαίνεται από την πολύ αυτοϊκανοποίηση πήρε φόρα);

----------


## ikar6

Δεν πάμε καλά... Συνεχίζω να μη μπορώ να μπω στο site τους, σήμερα όμως μου ήρθε νέο αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα ότι το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού μου είναι χαμηλό και πρέπει να κάνω top up. Για πλάκα, πάτησα το link να δω αν θα με βάλει και όντως λειτούργησε και μπήκα στο προφίλ μου. Κατόπιν δοκίμασα να κάνω κλήση μέσω των ρυθμίσεων της easycall και δούλεψε κανονικά!!!!!!!!!!!
Είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Τελικά έβαλαν λουκέτο ή όχι; Καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση; 
Περιμένω από άλλες χρήστες να επιβεβαιώσουν αν έχουν ξανά εξερχόμενες ή όχι...

----------


## kmpatra

> Δεν πάμε καλά... Συνεχίζω να μη μπορώ να μπω στο site τους, σήμερα όμως μου ήρθε νέο αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα ότι το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού μου είναι χαμηλό και πρέπει να κάνω top up. Για πλάκα, πάτησα το link να δω αν θα με βάλει και όντως λειτούργησε και μπήκα στο προφίλ μου. Κατόπιν δοκίμασα να κάνω κλήση μέσω των ρυθμίσεων της easycall και δούλεψε κανονικά!!!!!!!!!!!
> Είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Τελικά έβαλαν λουκέτο ή όχι; Καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση; 
> Περιμένω από άλλες χρήστες να επιβεβαιώσουν αν έχουν ξανά εξερχόμενες ή όχι...


ναι ,εγω έχω εξερχόμενες... Προφανως δεν έκλεισαν... ουτε και εδω γράφτηκε κάτι τέτοιο επίσημα νομίζω,το τι συζητιέται στην αγορα με το τι πραγματικα συμβαίνει είναι άλλο πράγμα πολλες φορές.
αντε βγαλε ακρη ...αν δεν κάνω λάθος εχουμε κλείσει μια εβδομαδα απο τοτε που βγηκε εκτος λειτουργίας... Επίσημη ενημέρωση δεν υπήρξε για τίποτα... και προφανως ηταν πολυ σοβαρο για να κρατησει 1 εβδομαδα... ελπιζω εστω και τωρα να μας εξηγησει καποιος τι συμβαίνει... αν παρακολουθούν (που πιστευω πως παρακολουθουν το νημα) από την εταιρία,θα ηταν καλό να απαντήσουν... οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα να αποκατασταθει και η αλήθεια για το τι συνεβει. Αν και θα μπορούσαν να εχουν περασει ήδη ενα μηνυμα εδώ ή στο facebook αν δεν είχαν άλλη πρόσβαση.  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

το 1222 δουλευει κανονικα για κλησεις απο χρηστες της υπηρεσίας,οπότε νομίζω αυριο θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τι συμβαίνει,αν βεβαιως μπορεσουμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή με κάποιον.

----------


## knowlton

Το θέμα είναι αν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Οι εξερχόμενες μπορούν να δρομολογηθούν απ' οπουδήποτε, οι εισερχόμενες είναι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα, κι απ' όσο μπορώ να διαπιστώσω δεν λειτουργούν ακόμα.

----------


## kmpatra

Το 1222 δουλεύει,μου απάντησε υπάλληλος... Συγκεκριμένη ενημέρωση για την τελευταια εβδομάδα που δεν δούλευε τίποτα δεν υπήρχε. Ισως υπάρξει ενημέρωση αργότερα. Το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στα σταθερά τηλέφωνα της εταιρίας (και των συνδρομητών) παραμένει. Πάντως το δεδομένο είναι πλέον οτι η εταιρία δεν έκλεισε. Επειδή μου έδωσαν κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας απο 24630... (πτολεμαίδα) υποθέτω οτι μάλλον κάποια μετακόμιση μπορεί να έπαιξε...

----------


## jap

> υποθέτω οτι μάλλον κάποια *μετακόμιση* μπορεί να έπαιξε...


Μάλιστα... Τραβάμε όλες τις πρίζες και, όταν με το καλό βολευτούμε, τις βάζουμε σιγά-σιγά... Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να πήραν καλή μεταφορική και να μη χάλασε κάτι στη μεταφορά.

----------


## kmpatra

> Μάλιστα... Τραβάμε όλες τις πρίζες και, όταν με το καλό βολευτούμε, τις βάζουμε σιγά-σιγά... Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να πήραν καλή μεταφορική και να μη χάλασε κάτι στη μεταφορά.


 :Razz:  Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ειναι λιγο τραβηγμένο για μια μετακόμιση να δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα μια εβδομαδα τωρα.Αν ηταν αυτο το θέμα, δεν βρισκω το λόγο να μην μας ενημερώσει κανείς...

----------


## trd64

Από εχθές μπαίνω κανονικά στο site και κάνω κλήσεις. Δεν μπορούσε να κλείσει έτσι γιατί ρυθμίζεται από την ΕΕΤΤ (μιας και δίνει εισερχόμενους αριθμούς). Βέβαια και αυτό που έγινε δεν είναι λίγο. Βέβαια η μετακόμιση είναι αναγκαία για τέτοιες εταιρείες λόγω μειωμένου φορολογικού συντελεστή στην επαρχία. Απλώς έπρεπε να το χειριστούν διαφορετικά χωρίς όλα αυτά τα παρατράγουδα.

----------


## kmpatra

> Από εχθές μπαίνω κανονικά στο site και κάνω κλήσεις. Δεν μπορούσε να κλείσει έτσι γιατί ρυθμίζεται από την ΕΕΤΤ (μιας και δίνει εισερχόμενους αριθμούς). Βέβαια και αυτό που έγινε δεν είναι λίγο. Βέβαια η μετακόμιση είναι αναγκαία για τέτοιες εταιρείες λόγω μειωμένου φορολογικού συντελεστή στην επαρχία. Απλώς έπρεπε να το χειριστούν διαφορετικά χωρίς όλα αυτά τα παρατράγουδα.


σε ποιό site μπαινεις? αυτό της διαχείρησης του λογαριασμού εννοείς? Γιατί όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι εκτός. Υποθέτω οτι δεν εχεις και εσυ εισερχόμενες ε?

........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τα σταθερα τηλέφωνα της θεσσαλονικης ειναι πάλι σε λειτουργία και παραπέμπουν για επικοινωνία στο 13850,το οποίο ακόμα ειναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## trd64

> σε ποιό site μπαινεις? αυτό της διαχείρησης του λογαριασμού εννοείς? Γιατί όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι εκτός. Υποθέτω οτι δεν εχεις και εσυ εισερχόμενες ε?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> τα σταθερα τηλέφωνα της θεσσαλονικης ειναι πάλι σε λειτουργία και παραπέμπουν για επικοινωνία στο 13850,το οποίο ακόμα ειναι εκτός λειτουργίας.


Ναι σε  αυτό της διαχείρησης του λογαριασμού. Σε άλλα δεν δοκίμασα.
Επίσης δεν έχω αριθμό για εισερχόμενες. Είχα και τον άφησα, γιατί η τιμολόγηση ήταν στο επίπεδα της viva και η ποιότητα στο επίπεδο της omnivoice.

----------


## spartak

> Ναι σε  αυτό της διαχείρησης του λογαριασμού. Σε άλλα δεν δοκίμασα.
> Επίσης δεν έχω αριθμό για εισερχόμενες. Είχα και τον άφησα, γιατί η τιμολόγηση ήταν στο επίπεδα της viva και η ποιότητα στο επίπεδο της omnivoice.


Μπορείς να δώσεις τη διευθυνση για αυτό; Εννοώ για διαχειριση λογαριασμου

----------


## kmpatra

http://voip.northwest.gr/topup/
εδω ειναι...

----------


## spartak

> http://voip.northwest.gr/topup/
> εδω ειναι...


Ευχαριστω. Εδώ και μερικές ώρες δε μου δουλεύει ούτε αυτό ούτε κάνει register η easycall

----------


## kmpatra

> Ευχαριστω. Εδώ και μερικές ώρες δε μου δουλεύει ούτε αυτό ούτε κάνει register η easycall


παρομοίως...

----------


## haris_led

υπάρχει λόγος που κάθεστε και ασχολείστε ακόμα; ρωτάω απλά από ενδιαφέρον χωρίς ειρωνία, μπας και έχω χάσει κάτι καλό με την northwest  :Thinking:

----------


## ikar6

> υπάρχει λόγος που κάθεστε και ασχολείστε ακόμα; ρωτάω απλά από ενδιαφέρον χωρίς ειρωνία, μπας και έχω χάσει κάτι καλό με την northwest


Ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω: προσωπικά, όπως νομίζω και οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της υπηρεσίας, ήμασταν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι από την εταιρεία. Καλή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας, οικονομικές τιμές με τίμια χρέωση (vs πχ τις χρεώσεις ανά λεπτό της viva), άψογη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών... Και ξαφνικά όλα τινάζονται στον αέρα, χωρίς εξήγηση ή προειδοποίηση... Είναι κρίμα ειλικρινά!

Παρεπιμπτόντως και σε μένα δε δουλεύουν πλέον οι εξερχόμενες (από σήμερα)  :Thumb down:

----------


## haris_led

> Ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω: προσωπικά, όπως νομίζω και οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της υπηρεσίας, ήμασταν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι από την εταιρεία. Καλή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας, οικονομικές τιμές με τίμια χρέωση (vs πχ τις χρεώσεις ανά λεπτό της viva), άψογη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών... Και ξαφνικά όλα τινάζονται στον αέρα, χωρίς εξήγηση ή προειδοποίηση... Είναι κρίμα ειλικρινά!
> 
> Παρεπιμπτόντως και σε μένα δε δουλεύουν πλέον οι εξερχόμενες (από σήμερα)


καλημέρα, ωραία και καλά όλα αυτά που λες, αλλά σε τι διαφέρουν από την omnivoice;
ίσως λίγο με την υποστήριξη, αλλά μόνο αυτό i guess

----------


## john84

Ναι αλλα η omni δεν προσφερει fix πακετα ομιλιας. 
Πχ εγω που εχω στην easycall το talk4free gold πληρωνω 18.9 € για 2000 λεπτα το 4-μηνο
Στην omni θελω 36 € οποτε ειναι μια διαφορα...  :Wink:

----------


## jap

Επειδή το είχα ψάξει λίγο πριν το μπαμ, αυτά τα πακέτα νομίζω είχαν εξαφανιστεί. Σϊγουρα είχε εξαφανιστεί το απεριόριστο. Συμπέρασμα δικό μου, ο ένας καλός, ο άλλος κακός, όχι όμως όλα τα νούμερα στον ίδιο πάροχο.

----------


## knowlton

Ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο όλοι οι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί στον ίδιο πάροχο. Όσοι «κάηκαν» απ' την Altec ελπίζω να μην ξέχασαν το μάθημα.

----------


## lakis

Πάντως για μένα παιδιά, το θέμα δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα, τους εχει ζητήσει γραπτώς η ΕΕΤΤ, η γραμματεία Καταναλωτή εδώ και έναμιση μήνα να μας ενημερώσουν γραπτά και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. Εμένα τα έγραφα μου έχουν έρθει από τις καταγγελίες και περιμένουμε!  Εδω και 5-6 μέρες δεν ισχύει κανένα mail info,salles,support κτλ και τα τηλ δεν λειτουργουν, ούτε και τα site τους.
Μεγάλη φούσκα παιδιά!

----------


## lakis

Ευχάριστα ΝΕΑ για το πρόβλημα μου!!

Η ΕΕΤΤ έβγαλε απόφαση και ενημέρωσε την Viva ότι μπορούμε επιτέλους να προχωρήσουμε στη φορητότητα!. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, τελικά με τις καταγγελίες μπορεί να περνάει καιρός (3 μήνες) αλλά στο τέλος δικαιώνεσαι!!!

Να είστε όλοι καλά, και σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα συναντήσετε προχωρήστε πάντα με το ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή και το συνήγορο του πολίτη!
Φιλικά ,
Lakis

----------


## lakis

> Ευχάριστα ΝΕΑ για το πρόβλημα μου!!
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ έβγαλε απόφαση και ενημέρωσε την Viva ότι μπορούμε επιτέλους να προχωρήσουμε στη φορητότητα!. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, τελικά με τις καταγγελίες μπορεί να περνάει καιρός (3 μήνες) αλλά στο τέλος δικαιώνεσαι!!!
> 
> Να είστε όλοι καλά, και σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα συναντήσετε προχωρήστε πάντα με το ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή και το συνήγορο του πολίτη!
> Φιλικά ,
> Lakis


Επιτέλους το νούμερο μου ενεργοποιήθηκε στην Viva σήμερα!!! από 2/5 ολα καλά σήμερα στις 2/9!!!!

Να είστε όλοι καλά,
Lakis

----------


## ikar6

Το παλαβό της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι συνεχίζω να λαμβάνω mail από την Easycall Support Center ότι το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού μου είναι χαμηλό. Και αυτό γίνεται δύο μήνες τώρα! Δε δουλεύει τίποτα πλέον όπως αναφέρετε αλλά τα automated mails συνεχίζουν να έρχονται. Ε, έβαλα και εγώ ένα φίλτρο στο gmail και πιστεύω ότι δε θα τα ξαναδώ...

----------


## john84

Μα καλα ουτε μια ανακοινωση, ουτε απο την ΕΕΤΤ ουτε απο κανεναν για ενημερωση, τι να πεις..???

----------


## ermis25

Επανήλθε η Easycall? http://easycall.gr/

H ιστοσελίδα της υπηρεσίας easycall.gr είναι προσωρινά ανενεργή λόγω αναβάθμισης

Για να μπείτε στο λογαριασμό σας κάντε κλικ εδώ 
Please click here for login

----------


## john84

Εμενα δεν ανοιγει...

----------


## john84

Παιδια δεν υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι μετα απο 7 μηνες επανερχονται λες και δεν συνεβει τπτ
κατ αρχην νεο site 
Κατα δευτερον το παλιο δουλευει!!!! εδω και τα πακετα υπαρχουν κανονικα εδω
Εκανα και Login και το πηρε κανονικα...
Καλα εξαφανιστικαν χωρις να πουνε τπτ και τωρα σαν να μην τρεχει κατι επανεμφανιζονται???

----------


## lakis

> Παιδια δεν υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι μετα απο 7 μηνες επανερχονται λες και δεν συνεβει τπτ
> κατ αρχην νεο site 
> Κατα δευτερον το παλιο δουλευει!!!! εδω και τα πακετα υπαρχουν κανονικα εδω
> Εκανα και Login και το πηρε κανονικα...
> Καλα εξαφανιστικαν χωρις να πουνε τπτ και τωρα σαν να μην τρεχει κατι επανεμφανιζονται???


Αυτά είναι!!! .... Αθάνατοι!!!!!!
Και ακόμη διάφοροι ταλαιπωρούνται ....
Λες και δεν τρέχει μία....  :Thumb down:

----------


## jap

Ναι, site που δεν αναγράφει εμφανώς διεύθυνση εταιρείας και τηλέφωνα, ούτε καν έχει αναφορά ότι βρίσκεται Ελλάδα. Δεν θα έδινα ποτέ τα λεφτά μου (και χωρίς να γνωρίζω την προϊστορία τους).

Το παλιό site εμένα τουλάχιστον μου βγάζει κάτι PHP errors πάνω-πάνω και εκεί φαίνεται μια διεύθυνση στη Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα δεν ήταν ή μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση;

----------


## africa_twin

Μήπως μια καταγγελία στο συνήγορο του καταναλωτή θα ήταν χρήσιμο και για τους υπόλοιπους ανυποψίαστους υποψήφιους πελάτες; Μιλάω γι αυτούς που ταλαιπωρήθηκαν με την εν λόγω εταιρία...

----------


## john84

> Ναι, site που δεν αναγράφει εμφανώς διεύθυνση εταιρείας και τηλέφωνα, ούτε καν έχει αναφορά ότι βρίσκεται Ελλάδα. Δεν θα έδινα ποτέ τα λεφτά μου (και χωρίς να γνωρίζω την προϊστορία τους).
> 
> Το παλιό site εμένα τουλάχιστον μου βγάζει κάτι PHP errors πάνω-πάνω και εκεί φαίνεται μια διεύθυνση στη Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα δεν ήταν ή μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση;


Θεσσαλονικη ηταν εξ αρχης και το 2ο site λεει νομιζω το παλιο site.... :Wink: 
Παντως μια κοινοποιηση για την εταιρια σε καποια αρμοδια αρχη πρεπει να γινει...

----------


## kmpatra

http://voip.easycall.gr/topup

εδω κάνατε login? εμενα δεν μου δουλεύει.

----------


## john84

Οχι σε αυτο οχι στο κεντικο login το site ειχα κανει...

----------


## haris_led

> Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,
> 
> 
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η βρετανική εταιρία Τηλεπικοινωνιών SidNet Telecoms Ltd. εξαγόρασε την ελληνική εταιρία με επωνυμία Northwest Communications καθώς και την υπηρεσία VoIP easycall.gr
> 
> Η υπηρεσία είναι και πάλι ενεργή και μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε το λογαριασμό σας κανονικά με το υπόλοιπο που είχατε.
> 
> Ζητούμε συγγνώμη εκ μέρους της προηγούμενης εταιρίας και σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι στο εξής η υπηρεσία θα λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα.
> 
> ...


Στον λογαριασμό μπαίνει και δείχνει στις πληρωμές 15 ευρώ πάντως :Thinking: 
I'm sceptical though

----------


## john84

εμενα στο login λεει οτι ο λογαριασμος μου ειναι Blocked....  :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

> Στον λογαριασμό μπαίνει και δείχνει στις πληρωμές 15 ευρώ πάντως
> I'm sceptical though


Εμένα δε μου έστειλαν μαιλ ακόμα. Καλή κίνηση να σου πιστώσουν χρήματα. Θα τους έδινα μια δευτερη ευκαιρία. 

Πότε σου έστειλαν το μαιλ αυτό;

----------


## lakis

Εμένα δεν νομίζω να στείλουν ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## haris_led

> Εμένα δε μου έστειλαν μαιλ ακόμα. Καλή κίνηση να σου πιστώσουν χρήματα. Θα τους έδινα μια δευτερη ευκαιρία. 
> 
> Πότε σου έστειλαν το μαιλ αυτό;


24/8 20:06 μου ήρθε το mail!
Στο υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού δείχνει το 1.4 ευρώ που είχα από παλιά μάλλον, ενώ στις πληρωμές δείχνει το 15άρι.
Αν πάω στο calculator να υπολογίσω πόσα λεπτά απομένουν για κάποιον προορισμό υπολογίζει με το 1.4 ευρώ πάντως! :P

----------


## kmpatra

Εγω ανακάλυψα τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο οτι λειτουργει και πάλι. Κατα διαστηματα πάντως χάνεται το registration. Ο σερβερ στον οποιο λειτουργεί το voip είναι Αγγλία. E-mail και 15 ευρω δεν ήρθαν σε μένα. Το υπολοιπό μου κανονικά εμεινε οπως ήταν. Το 1222 της τεχνικης υποστηριξης δεν λειτουργει,ενω το 1212 για την αναγγελια υπολοίπου λειτουργεί κανονικά.
όσον αφορα αυτό:



> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η βρετανική εταιρία Τηλεπικοινωνιών SidNet Telecoms Ltd. εξαγόρασε την ελληνική εταιρία με επωνυμία Northwest Communications καθώς και την υπηρεσία VoIP easycall.gr


ο ιδιοκτητης ή οι ιδιοκτητες ειναι οι ιδιοι (απ'οτι φαινεται δηλαδη,εκτος αν αλλαξε ιδιοκτητη και η sidnet),το ιδιο περιεχομενο υπήρχε και παλιοτερα στη σελιδα αυτη,νομιζω οτι ειχε αναφερθει και εδω σε αναλογες συζητησεις.

http://www.northwest.gr/company.php

και επίσης δείτε και εδω:

http://el-gr.facebook.com/pages/SidN...433891?sk=info

Τωρα πως η sidnet και η northwest παρουσιαζονται σαν κάτι το διαφορετικο και η μια εξαγοραζει την αλλη, δεν καταλαβαινω.
Απο το τελευταίο link φαινεται σαν να επανιδρύθηκε η βρετανική εταιρία το 2011...
Απ'οτι βλέπω και απο την σελιδα της northwest στο fb υπάρχει πάλι εντονη δραστηριότητα και το web hosting ως υπηρεσια δουλεύει ξανά,οπότε φαίνεται οτι η εταιρία πηρε μπρος και πάλι. Ελπίζω αυτη τη φορά να μην εχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.   :Razz:

----------


## lakis

Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς...

----------


## ngoundras

παντως αν googlαρει καποιος το Sidnet telecoms δεν βγαζει κανενα αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## kmpatra

εμενα μου βγάζει πρωτα την σελιδα στο fb και μετά κάποιες σελίδες της northwest με την αναλογη αναφορα. Απο το fb βρισκεις και την επισημη σελιδα http://www.sidnetdsl.co.uk/
αν ψαχνεις αναφορες από τρίτους όσον αφορά την εταιρία,εχεις δικιο,ούτε και εγω βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## nadware

Χρησιμοποίησε κανείς το λογαριασμό του, να πει εντυπώσεις από ποιότητα κλήσεων;

Βλέπω ότι τα ping είναι χειρότερα ακόμα κ από αυτά της voipyo!!!

----------


## kmpatra

εμενα με wind το ping ειναι γύρω στα 92 msec προς voip.easycall.gr . Απο προεπιλογή ο πρωτος codec ηταν g729 για τις κλησεις,λόγω προβληματων (που μάλλον οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό μου) ζητησα και το γύρισαν σε g711,που ξερω οτι συνεργαζεται καλύτερα το τηλέφωνό μου. Από τότε τουλάχιστον σε κλήσεις προς σταθερά ελλάδος έχω αρκετά καλή ποιότητα,με απειροελάχιστη καθυστέρηση και χωρίς διακοπές.

----------


## trd64

Μου έστειλαν και εμένα το email με το υπόλοιπο που είχε ο λογαριασμός μου όταν σταμάτησαν την λειτουργία.

Τώρα μετέφεραν πιθανότητα τον server στο εξωτερικό και έχουν και χειρότερες δρομολογήσεις. Αποτέλεσμα είναι η ποιότητα να μην είναι καθόλου καλή.

Όταν υπάρχει η modulus και η omnivoice δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα η easycall. 

Θα τελειώσω το υπόλοιπο που έχω, κυρίως σε δοκιμές, και δεν θα με δουν ξανά.

----------


## kmpatra

o voip server ειναι στην αγγλια πλέον.

----------


## dfoust

Έλαβα το παρακάτω εμαιλ

Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,


Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η βρετανική εταιρία Τηλεπικοινωνιών SidNet Telecoms Ltd. εξαγόρασε την ελληνική εταιρία με επωνυμία Northwest Communications καθώς και την υπηρεσία VoIP easycall.gr

Η υπηρεσία είναι και πάλι ενεργή και μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε το λογαριασμό σας κανονικά με το υπόλοιπο που είχατε.

Ζητούμε συγγνώμη εκ μέρους της προηγούμενης εταιρίας και σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι στο εξής η υπηρεσία θα λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα.

Επιπλέον σας πιστώθηκαν 10 ευρώ δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας ως ελάχιστη υποχρέωση της νέας εταιρίας μας έναντι σε παλιούς συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας easycall.gr

Σε περίπτωση που είχατε και αριθμό DID με την υπηρεσία θα ειδοποιηθείτε από το Τμήμα Αριθμοδότησης για να σας δωθεί δωρεάν τηλεφωνικός αριθμός για ένα έτος.

Η νέα αρχή της καινούριας μας εταιρίας θα φέρει σε όλους τους χρήστες της καλύτερης υπηρεσίας voip στην Ελλάδα, νέες καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες και πολλές προσφορές!

Σύντομα θα σας ανακοινωθούν και τα νέα τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας καθώς και το αναβαθμισμένο portal για την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών
Easycall.gr
www.easycall.gr

----------

